# [OT] opensourcismo e barbarie

## randomaze

Da la Stampa:

 *giorgio faletti wrote:*   

> Io invece penso che lopen source sia il sistema migliore per precipitare nella barbarie. Certe cose vengono fatte perchè esiste unindustria che le produce e investe senza un ritorno economico. Senza un editore, Hemingway non sarebbe stato scoperto

 

Mi sa che cambio signature:

 *Quote:*   

> Sbabbari, uomini di inaudita viulenza, di inaudita ferocia, figli del Dio Odino io vi dico che io sono Attila: A come Atrocita', doppia T come Terremoto e Tragedia, I come Ir'didio, L come lago di sangue, A come "Adesso vengo e ti sfascio le corna !"

 

----------

## Trifaux666

quanto è crassa l'ignoranza della stampa! fanno gli opinionisti senza alcuna cognizione di causa.

In realtà, Faletti non riesce a comprendere che l'open source è una buona cosa, e, come tutti gli uomini stolti, non riuscendo a comprendere un concetto, lo condanna.

----------

## gutter

Per la signature concordo pienamente  :Smile: 

A mio avviso il fatto che spesso la gente parli senza cognizione di causa alcuna porta personaggi come questo appena menzionato a criticare ciò che non conoscono.

La cosa che mi stranizza è: allora tutti gli artisti e letterati che sono diventati famosi dopo la loro morte sono da non considerarsi tali solo perchè come dice il caro Giorgino Faletti non avevano una Major od un editore dalla loro parte  :Question:   :Exclamation:   :Question: 

----------

## hardskinone

Parla per ignoranza. Evidentemente non si è documentato o se lo ha fatto avrà chiesto ai suoi "amici" editori una spiegazione sommaria del fenomeno. Al di là di questo, è triste pensare che uno scrittore (e sí...) non vada in profondità delle cose ma si accontenti di qualche spiegazione sommaria. Sono certo che se fosse consapevole del significato dell'espressione "open source" non la penserebbe cosí.

----------

## randomaze

 *Trifaux666 wrote:*   

> quanto è crassa l'ignoranza della stampa!

 

Beh, ad onor del vero in questo caso l'ignoranza é dell'intervistato... mi sembra che l'intervistatrice abbia posto delle domande abbastanza corrette, no?

Sinceramente più che certificare l'ignoranza della carta stampata il mio (profondo) sconforto nasce dal vedere "opinioni" assolutamente false messe in frasi senza senso.

Dire con cognizione di causa che "il modello opensource non da reddito" é un'opinione, si può discutere e forse anche si può cambiare opinione o conservarla. 

Dare un etichetta e suggellarla con un affermazione tipo Certe cose vengono fatte perchè esiste unindustria che le produce e investe senza un ritorno economico mi sembra un qualcosa che dimostra l'assouta ignoranza dell'argomento. Di quale "industria" sta parlando? E come fa a dire che non c'é un ritorno economico? E se non sa esattamente di cosa sta parlando perché mi/ci insulta gratuitamente?

----------

## codarin

Ciao,

un solo commento:

Vito Catozzo è ritornato

La prendo come una battuta non di uno scrittore ma di Vito Catozzo.... perchè non c'è un pezzo di questa opinione che condivido... poi vorrei capire dove stanno le "barbarie"....

----------

## jikko

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mi sa che cambio signature:
> 
>  *Quote:*   Sbabbari, uomini di inaudita viulenza, di inaudita ferocia, figli del Dio Odino io vi dico che io sono Attila: A come Atrocita', doppia T come Terremoto e Tragedia, I come Ir'didio, L come lago di sangue, A come "Adesso vengo e ti sfascio le corna !" 

 

lol bella questa nuova firma  :Smile: 

quello che mi stranisce sono le affermazioni di faletti:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> «E un lavoro che ci permette di guadagnarci da vivere solo grazie al diritto dautore».
> 
> 

 

non per fare il polemico, ma se un artista guadagna 1 per ogni prodotto che "crea", e di tale prodotto ne vende almeno 10.000 unità si arriva a un calcolo medio di 10.000.....................

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> «No, ma ammetto che il controllo con Internet è scappato di mano e alla fonte qualcuno deve fare mea culpa».
> 
> 

 

io penso che le major siano out of control.

come si puo' pretendere di dover pagare un disco minimo 15 (quando va mooooooolto bene) fino ad arrivare a pagare anche oltre le 30?

un biglietto del cinema oltre i 7,5?

la pirateria nasce dal fatto (mia opinione) che i prezzi di acquisto di un qualsiasi articolo sono piu' alti del dovuto.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

un articolo a riguardo:

http://www.aronchi.org/blog/index.php/archives/2005/06/16/faletti-lopen-source-e-gli-amanuensi/

Complimenti per la firma Randomaze  :Smile: 

----------

## iridium103

barbarie? .. quando? dove? ma lo sa quello che dice?

 *Quote:*   

> "Poi i produttori di masterizzatori, che mettono in commercio i sistemi per copiare la musica. Così facendo la distruggono, presto non ci sarà più niente da masterizzare».
> 
> 

 

già perchè adesso chi compra un masterizzatore lo usa solo per copiare musica... e chi ci fà le copie di backup del suo lavoro.. è un pirata? ma perfavore..

quoto in pieno il pensiero di jikko sul fatto che la pirateria esiste solo per una questione di prezzi TROPPO alti...

----------

## X-Drum

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Da la Stampa:
> 
>  *giorgio faletti wrote:*   Io invece penso che lopen source sia il sistema migliore per precipitare nella barbarie. Certe cose vengono fatte perchè esiste unindustria che le produce e investe senza un ritorno economico. Senza un editore, Hemingway non sarebbe stato scoperto 
> 
> 

 

Cioè scusa giorgio faletti???

no con tutto il rispetto per chi lo stima, ma giorgio faletti che cognizione portà mai avere

dell' IT? ok fin quando  fa pubblicità per la SIAE ecc contro la pirateria

pero a tutto c'è un limite bah....un minimo di amor proprio 

 *giorgio faletti wrote:*   

>  «Non sono un tecnico, ma so che Internet è una rivoluzione».

 

esatto non lo sei quindi please shut up, pirateria != opensource sbabbaro!

----------

## funkoolow

senza contare la sua pregevolissima opinione in merito alla rivoluzione della (strepitosa) licenza creative commons:

 *Quote:*   

>  Esiste un nuovo sistema di copyright che si chiama Creative Commons e che riserva solo alcuni diritti, non tutti, by-passando gli intermediari e mettendo in contatto direttamente gli autori con il loro pubblico. Lo conosce?
> 
> «No, ma ammetto che il controllo con Internet è scappato di mano e alla fonte qualcuno deve fare mea culpa».

 

per esempio lui, che non capisce manco le nuove possibilità che gli sono offerte dal nuovo web-media in quanto artista stesso. che babbaleo  :Confused: 

----------

## Flonaldo

Ma scusate...che vi aspettavate da uno di destra che fa una propaganda per un governo di destra? che vi dica che open è bello?!! Qui non è solo una questione di conoscenza dell argomento, si tratta di cultura politica...

----------

## federico

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

> Ma scusate...che vi aspettavate da uno di destra che fa una propaganda per un governo di destra? che vi dica che open è bello?!! Qui non è solo una questione di conoscenza dell argomento, si tratta di cultura politica...

 

Contando di tralasciare la politica o la cultura politica di questo faletti, la questione e' che lui come produttore/creatore si sente derubato; potrebbe iniziare ad andare a chiedere ai suoi produttori come mai lui riceve X e tutti gli altri si spartiscono Y... (Che poi, con quanti soldi ha sta gente, sempre si lamentano !?)

----------

## C4RD0Z4

comunque l'ignoranza non è solo di Faletti, ma anche dell'intervistatrice... Portano il discorso sul piano pirateria > brevetti > brevetti software > open source > SATANA! Applica il concetto di Open Source alla musica e non so se la cosa calza a pennello... Io direi proprio che non c'entra una beneamata mazza  :Exclamation:   Un conto è il software Open Source (cosa buona), un conto è tutto il resto. Quando parliamo di brevetti ci riferiamo al software, non incitiamo alla pirateria e alla barbarie. Il discorso delle major e dei cd che costano uno sproposito non c'entrano neanche loro una beneamata mazza. Sono su piani differenti. Riassumendo: Faletti ignorante, intervistatrice peggio, la "cultura Open Source" solo al software. Tutto questo IMHO

----------

## skakz

l'opensource è la chiave dell'evoluzione

----------

## Sasdo

non voglio aggiungere polemiche, la mia è solo una curiosità:

dato che si è parlato di cose tipo "la pirateria c'è perchè i prezzi sono troppo alti", quanto sareste disposti a spendere per un CD musicale?

----------

## Castoro

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Calano i prezzi dei Cd musicali in Italia. Ad indicare il trend è la rivista Altrocunsumo, con una ricerca che ha coinvolto oltre 500 punti vendita, distribuiti in 38 città sparse per tutto il territorio nazionale. Dai risultati emerge che dal 2002 ad oggi il prezzo dei Cd appena usciti è diminuito del 4%.
> ...

 

----------

## X-Drum

 *Sasdo wrote:*   

> non voglio aggiungere polemiche, la mia è solo una curiosità:
> 
> dato che si è parlato di cose tipo "la pirateria c'è perchè i prezzi sono troppo alti", quanto sareste disposti a spendere per un CD musicale?

 

un prezzo equo cioè:

quando c'era la lira un cd mi costava dalle 25'000 lire alle 39'000 lire

(ascolto solo musica "d'importazione" straniera insomma e ci speculano)

adesso lo compro solo se resta <= 15, risultato compro pochissimo

----------

## hardskinone

 *Sasdo wrote:*   

> non voglio aggiungere polemiche, la mia è solo una curiosità:
> 
> dato che si è parlato di cose tipo "la pirateria c'è perchè i prezzi sono troppo alti", quanto sareste disposti a spendere per un CD musicale?

 

Ti rispondo, rischiando di andare OT: 10.

Mi chiedo perchè il disco di $generica_artista_popputa si trova a 29 mentre l'ultimo dei Matt bianco a 18.... risposta: dietro al primo c'è tutta la pubblicità possibile immaginabile, il cui costo qualcuno deve pagare. Quel qualcuno sei tu.

Comunque è un argomento trito e ritrito.

Edit: ho citato prezzi di negozio.

----------

## C4RD0Z4

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

> Ma scusate...che vi aspettavate da uno di destra che fa una propaganda per un governo di destra? che vi dica che open è bello?!! Qui non è solo una questione di conoscenza dell argomento, si tratta di cultura politica...

 ma questo che vuol dire? Vuol dire che solo uno di sinistra può usare o essere d'accordo con il software open source??? Se non ricordo male anche senatori di AN e di FI hanno appoggiato la mozione contro i brevetti SOFTWARE, proposta dal Senatore dei Verdi, Fiorello Cortiana. Allora sono dei "traditori" loro. Evitiamo di fare discorsi politici, perchè così daremo ragione a chi critica il Software Libero e Open Source che fanno l'equazione "utente linux = comunista"; e perchè così si va a discriminare a chi la pensa diversamente. 

IMHO

----------

## Flonaldo

L'ideale è 5 euro a cd! Cosi molti sarebbe incentivati a collezionare, a comprare ed a rischiare di meno anche a scaricare!!!

----------

## federico

Anche io di solito ne acquisto se il costo e' entro le 15 euro, pero' pochi e solo se so che valgono davvero. Ultimamente ho riscoperto i negozi che vendono cd usati, ho comprato due cd dei rancid a 5 euro l'uno in ottime condizioni, i dream theater a 7, e qualcos'altro.

Ad ogni modo non e' vero che i prezzi limite in giro per negozi sono 22 euro, ci vuole poco a trovarne piu' cari.

----------

## X-Drum

 *C4RD0Z4 wrote:*   

> ma questo che vuol dire? Vuol dire che solo uno di sinistra può usare o essere d'accordo con il software open source??? Se non ricordo male anche senatori di AN e di FI hanno appoggiato la mozione contro i brevetti SOFTWARE, proposta dal Senatore dei Verdi, Fiorello Cortiana. Allora sono dei "traditori" loro. Evitiamo di fare discorsi politici, perchè così daremo ragione a chi critica il Software Libero e Open Source che fanno l'equazione "utente linux = comunista"; e perchè così si va a discriminare a chi la pensa diversamente. 
> 
> IMHO

 

esatto, please lasciamo fuori la politica ed i politici da questi discorsi

che in ogni caso hanno dimostrato (e questo è rivolto a tutte le fazioni) come al solito di 

non essere in grado di affrontare la tematica..

----------

## knefas

La grandezza di questo personaggio, relativamente all'IT, si evince da questo:

 *la Stampa, passim, wrote:*   

> Esiste un nuovo sistema di copyright che si chiama Creative Commons, Lo conosce?
> 
> «No».
> 
> 

 

----------

## randomaze

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> please lasciamo fuori la politica ed i politici da questi discorsi
> 
> che in ogni caso hanno dimostrato (e questo è rivolto a tutte le fazioni) come al solito di 
> 
> non essere in grado di affrontare la tematica..

 

Quoto totalmente e invito anche io a lasciare la politica fuori dal thread.

Ritornando OT: io non compro CD di prezzo superiore ai 15, peraltro non sono neanche diposto a comprare on-line lo stesso CD a 10 perché l'inferiore qualità audio, l'assenza di copertina e la masterizzazione a mio carico rendono il prezzo un furto.

Per fortuna che Faletti sembra che li compri a 40  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *C4RD0Z4 wrote:*   

> comunque l'ignoranza non è solo di Faletti, ma anche dell'intervistatrice... Portano il discorso sul piano pirateria > brevetti > brevetti software > open source > SATANA! Applica il concetto di Open Source alla musica e non so se la cosa calza a pennello... Io direi proprio che non c'entra una beneamata mazza 

 

Non concordo. La domanda era:

 *Anna Masera wrote:*   

> Oliviero Toscani dice che il copyright andrebbe abolito, che basterebbe farsi pagare bene la prima volta e poi la cultura va regalata al pubblico. E cè tutta una comunità di intellettuali che crede nel modello di business del cosiddetto open source per i contenuti digitali.

 

Si parla di modello di business e l'affermazione più che inesatta é un pò vaga. Ma spiegare bene le cose a uno che pensa che esiste una "fonte di internet" é un impresa ardua.

Peraltro la Masera ha più volte dimostrato (ad esempio qui e qui) di essere uno dei pochi giornalisti in Italia che conoscono ababstanza bene la materia.

----------

## X-Drum

 *federico wrote:*   

> ho comprato due cd dei rancid a 5 euro l'uno in ottime condizioni

 

argh uno dei mie gruppi preferiti!!!!

si pure io ho riscoperto quel mercato (usato) ottima alternativa se cerchi

titoli "vecchi"

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

mozart vendeva cd? aveva un produttore? no? eppure non mi sembra che la sua musica fosses stata scadente...

e shakespeare? se vivesse al giorno d'oggi farebbe cinema invece del teatro... i tempi sono cambiati... e cambieranno ancora!

se una volta i gruppi musicali guadagnavano esibendosi nei locali o facendo concerti, è grazie alla tecnologia se ora possono pensare di vendere milioni di cd a miliardi di persone,  poi vorrei vedere cosa direbbero i discografici se esistessero i brevetti sulla musica!!! immaginate se qualche accordo fosse coperto da brevetto!!!!  Vorrei vedere le loro facce!!!

stiamo precipitando nell'oscurantismo....  vedi palladium, vedi i brevetti sul software, vedi i media...  così non và per niente bene... e questo non è un ragionamento politico, i politici non hanno più differenze di credo, ma solo di mezzi per arrivare al potere per arricchirsi. 

mi viene in mente una frase del film "l'esercito delle 25 schimmie" (ps. ho paura che mi citino per violazione del copyright):

in questo mondo bisogna essere consumatori, se non consumi ti chiudono in manicomio... (la frase era circa così...)

non so più dove nascondermi per non violare qualche legge!  :Sad: 

----------

## SteelRage

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

> Ma scusate...che vi aspettavate da uno di destra che fa una propaganda per un governo di destra? che vi dica che open è bello?!! Qui non è solo una questione di conoscenza dell argomento, si tratta di cultura politica...

 

Rinnovo a mia volta l'invito a non andare sui temi politici. 

Altrimenti pure io inizio a dire che il tuo è un discorso tipico da no-global e sfociamo nel flame totale. 

grazie

Il discorso, comunque, è sempre lo stesso. Ognuno cerca come può di tirare acqua al proprio mulino. 

Faletti ha prestato il suo volto per una campagna a favore di una cosa in cui, evidentemente, crede. Non sta a me/noi giudicare se le motivazioni che l'hanno portato a compiere tale scelta siano giuste eticamente/tecnicamente o meno...

Evidentemente, come più di qualcuno ha già citato precedentemente (vedi il discorso sulla Creative Commons), non è poi così preparato sull'argomento e conosce le motivazioni solo di una campana. 

Penso che lo stesso avvenga per testimonial di qualunque altra campagna... 

E penso, infine, che almeno l'80% di noi (stima ottimistica) che ci schieriamo contro i brevetti, a favore delle licenze libere, etc etc non siamo informati a fondo sulla questione, conoscendola da un unico punto di vista. 

Lo stesso motivo per cui stiamo criticando questo signore.

----------

## hardskinone

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> mi viene in mente una frase del film "l'esercito delle 25 schimmie" (ps. ho paura che mi citino per violazione del copyright): 
> 
> 

 

 *Quote:*   

> We're consumers, Jim. Yeah. Okay, okay. Buy a lot of stuff, you're a good citizen. But if you don't buy a lot of stuff, if you don't, what are you then, I ask you? What? Mentally ill.

 

-- IMDB powered.

Non vorrai mica che la gente si svegli, vero?

----------

## Sasdo

 *SteelRage wrote:*   

> Il discorso, comunque, è sempre lo stesso. Ognuno cerca come può di tirare acqua al proprio mulino. 
> 
> Faletti ha prestato il suo volto per una campagna a favore di una cosa in cui, evidentemente, crede. Non sta a me/noi giudicare se le motivazioni che l'hanno portato a compiere tale scelta siano giuste eticamente/tecnicamente o meno...
> 
> Evidentemente, come più di qualcuno ha già citato precedentemente (vedi il discorso sulla Creative Commons), non è poi così preparato sull'argomento e conosce le motivazioni solo di una campana. 
> ...

 

Quoto in pieno.

Per quanto riguarda i prezzi dei CD, quoto anche quanto detto da hardskinone, la maggior parte del sovrapprezzo è dato dalla pubblicità che ci sta dietro... oltre che francamente non sono sicuro che se anche costassero 10 euri tutti li comprerebbero... bohf.. la mia era curiosità e l'argomento è abbastanza fuori luogo, mi fermo qui =)

----------

## Flonaldo

 *C4RD0Z4 wrote:*   

> . Evitiamo di fare discorsi politici, perchè così daremo ragione a chi critica il Software Libero e Open Source che fanno l'equazione "utente linux = comunista"; e perchè così si va a discriminare a chi la pensa diversamente. 

 

Questo lo stai dicendo te! Cmq è facile andare a trovare l'elemento spurio nel gruppo! Con cio voglio dire che un governo di centro-destra in linea di massima sarebbe contro il concetto di OpenSource, e su questo non ci piove! Poi che all interno di esso ci siano persone che la penano diversamente...ben venga!Ma non tendiamo a mischiare a lana con la seta...

----------

## Flonaldo

 *SteelRage wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Rinnovo a mia volta l'invito a non andare sui temi politici. 
> 
> Altrimenti pure io inizio a dire che il tuo è un discorso tipico da no-global e sfociamo nel flame totale. 
> ...

 

No-Global? ma non facciamo la caccia alle streghe...smettila! Che qualcuno chiudesse questo Topic altrimenti qui si degenera...

PS Prima di affibiarmi un identica politica che non mi appartiene pensaci bene...dopo che c'hai pensato documentati e poi in tutti i casi non postare  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

> Con cio voglio dire che un governo di centro-destra in linea di massima sarebbe contro il concetto di OpenSource, e su questo non ci piove! Poi che all interno di esso ci siano persone che la penano diversamente...ben venga!Ma non tendiamo a mischiare a lana con la seta...

 

flame? se tu avessi ragione, io domani passo a windows.   E qui mi fermo, se vuoi continuare la discussione, puoi mandarmi un m.p. (discussione certo interessante, ma non da forum di supporto tecnico... sarebbe veramente troppo OT)

----------

## randomaze

Visto che non si riesce ad evitare il decadimento del discorso verso la politica e visto che non ho tempo per fare il babysitter direi che la discussione si ferma qui.

BTW SteelRage, io non critico la posizione di Faletti in quanto differente dalla mia. Critico il fatto che mi ha dato del barbaro senza neanche preoccuparsi di sapere cosa penso e come funziona il "modello opensource".

----------

